# Mal was ganz neues! Projekt: Gaskuehlung



## KevinB_28 (28. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
bin beim zusammenstellen eines neuen PCs und wollte urspruenglich ne Waku einbauen weil mit Luft kommt man nicht mehr weit...
Jedoch sehr grosser griff in die tasche fuer recht wenig gewinn an kuehlleistung herkoemmlicher art mit pumpe und agb usw.
Meine Idee einen I5 2500K + GTX 570 zusammen auf etwa 2-5 grad celsius zu bekommen ( will nicht mit eisbildung auf komponenten anfangen, also nur bis dahin) mittels den normalen kuehlparts fuer cpu und gpu von EK, angeschlossen an einen normalen kuehlschrank-kompressor mit radiator und isolierten kupferrohren...
Na was haltet ihr von der idee, hats schon einer versucht oder seht ihr jetzt schon irgendwelche probleme? 
bin gespannt auf die antworten!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. April 2012)

Leg dir schon mal Geld zur Seite für neue Hardware


----------



## inzpekta (28. April 2012)

Kannst den Kühlschrank gleich als Case benutzen... 

Sorry, aber das hört sich sehr abenteuerlich an. Und ohne Fachkenntnisse:



Triceratops schrieb:


> Leg dir schon mal Geld zur Seite für neue Hardware



Ich lass mich natürlich gern durch ein entsprechendes Tagebuch eines bessern belehren.

Und du meinst wirklich das so ein Eigenbau günstiger kommt?


----------



## teurorist (28. April 2012)

das nennt sich kokü und haben schon viele gebaut nur wollen die immer so -40 erreichen 

du darfst in so einem Kreis keine Undichtichkeiten haben und Gas dicht ist ungleich wassre dicht


----------



## KevinB_28 (28. April 2012)

ich wuerd per nen freund anfertigen lassen, der macht ein auf hobby-techniker fuer kuehlschraenke- truhen, alles um kompressoren. gebraucht bin ich ueberzeugt billiger zu laufen. und wie schon gesagt ich will es nicht uebertreiben mit unter 0. 
Die ideen das manche nen kuehlschrank als case benutzen...DAS ist daemlich!! kann sich doch jeder vorstellen dass man entweder mit feuchtigkeit und kondenzwasser zu kaempfen hat oder heizt mehr dadrin als es zu kuehlen faehig ist.
UND genau deshalb moecht ich es direkt anschliessen am kompressor, schoen verschweisst und abgedichtet wie ne airconditioning.


----------



## Patrickclouds (28. April 2012)

mit kondenswasser hast du auch zu kämpfen, wenn du die cpu unter raumtemperatur kühlst.


----------



## KevinB_28 (28. April 2012)

selbst mit dieser isolierung am kupfer? mein paps hat ne soft-eiscream maschine sich gekauft, und haben von den 2 kompressoren die drin waren 1 ausgebaut um den verbrauch zy reduzieren und die rohre komplett modifiziert, da tropft es auch nirgends, noch dazu hab ich vor ein gas-ventil einzubauen um die menge in warmen oder kalten tagen regulieren zu koennen....dadurch bin ich erst auf diese schaege idee gekommen. weil ne komplexe waku ist doch sehr kostpielig...


----------



## Ryle (28. April 2012)

Du musst dann auch umliegende Teile und Sockelrückseite isolieren. Alles was unter die Umgebungstemperatur kühlt führt unweigerlich zu Kondensation, das ist auch der Grund warum diese ganzen Kühlmethoden nicht für den 24/7 Einsatz genutzt werden. Einzig sinnvolle Methode einen PC dauerhaft kühler zu bekommen ist einfach der Betrieb im klimatisierten Raum.


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2012)

Was ganau hast du vor?

Willst du den Kühlschrank in eine Art Chiller für eine WaKü umbauen oder willst du gar eine KoKü basteln?
-> [HowTo] Kühlschrank-Chiller-Bau (leider gibt es die Fotos offenbar nicht mehr)

Ersteres ist anspruchsvoll und du wirst im Vergleich zu einer normalen WaKü sicherlich kein Geld sparen.

Zweiteres ist sehr anspruchsvoll. Hast du dich schon irgendwann näher mit solchen Kühlsystemen beschäftigt? Hast du eine (CNC-) Fräse?


_____
Die Kondenswasserproblematik würde ich zwar nicht untersätzen aber auch nicht als Totschlagargument dagegen benutzen; es gibt einige Möglichkeiten, wie man die Bildung von Kondenswasser in ausreichendem Maß oder sogar vollständig unterbinden kann, wenn man über 0°C bleibt ist das kein unlösbares Problem.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. April 2012)

Zwecks tauglichkeit für den Dauereinsatz und dafür benötigte Isolierung kannst du auch mal Playa hier im Forum fragen, der hat seit kurzem für 24/7 eine KoKü an seinem Rechner hängen.

Hier mal der Thread: Klick


----------



## KevinB_28 (29. April 2012)

Ich selber denke nicht dass ich es bauen kann, wegen werkzeug, kenntnisse etc., dafuer habe ich einen freund der es mir basteln koennte. nein meine idee ist die ueblichen komponenten fuer cpu und gpu zu nutzen und die anstatt am agb-pumpe-radi anzuschliessen, das alles gegen kupferrohre am auto-radi (krieg ich gebraucht gleich teuer oder sogar billiger als die groessten pc-radis ran, um mehr flaeche zu haben), deren anschluesse nur modifizieren und von dort durch einen gas-partikel-filter (wie jeder simple kuehlschrank ihn hat) und schliesslich zum kompressor mit einem gas-ventil.
Diese technik als eigenbau hab ich so noch nirgends gelesen oder gesehen. es ist als wuerde ich alles vom kuehlschrank so ausbauen wie es ist, anstatt der hinteren kuehlgitter den radi benutzen und per ventil und eingefuellter gasmenge die endtemperatur vom idle und last-gebrauch der cpu/gpu ausprobieren und dementsprechend mehr gas einfuellen und schlesslich die feineinstellung am ventil vornehmen was die wechselnde aussentemeratur angeht.....puhhh etwas kompliziert aber doch recht simpel.

Und leute ich bin mir schon fast sicher dass ich keine kondenzprobleme bekommen werde, weil einn kuehlschrank tropft auch nicht hinten wo der kommpessor unten ist.....innen ja aber nur wegen der eisbildung, genau deswegen und um die hardware nicht zu belasten unter taeglichem gebrauch moechte ich jediglich ein paar grad ueber null erreichen.


----------



## teurorist (29. April 2012)

du redest so viel wirres zeug wovon du 0 Ahnung hast ! ich glaub sollte dir mal einer sagen. 

das Gas ist wärmer wenn es aus dem verdichtet kommt also vorher und einene kühlefekt ehältst du erst wenn du es durch ein Ventil von hohem druck auf niederen entspannen lässt 
Effizienz erreichst du nur von flüssig in gasförmig

Theorie sollte man manchmal Theorie sein lasse 

darfst mich aber gern eines anderen belehren 

Kondensation hängt von par Sachen ab vor allem:

Luftfeuchtigkeit
Differenztemperatur zwischen Umgebung und den Kühlern 10° reichen schon für leichte Kondenswasserbildung heist im Sommer 30° hast du 20° und dann bist du schon fast am Limit


----------



## Patrickclouds (29. April 2012)

KevinB_28 schrieb:


> Und leute ich bin mir schon fast sicher dass ich keine kondenzprobleme bekommen werde, weil einn kuehlschrank tropft auch nicht hinten wo der kommpessor unten ist.....innen ja aber nur wegen der eisbildung, genau deswegen und um die hardware nicht zu belasten unter taeglichem gebrauch moechte ich jediglich ein paar grad ueber null erreichen.


 

wenn deine raumtemperatur bei 20°C liegt und du auf 14°C die cpu betreibst bildet sich dort kondenswasser. somit musst du gut um deine cpu herum alles dämmen und genauso die rückseite von deinem board.

wasserkühler kannst du nur verwenden, wenn diese gasdicht sind und kein plexiglas verbaut wurde. das heißt vollkupfer ist das einzige was geht.

und das ganze was du bauen willst nennt sich singlestage oder kompressorkühlung und wurde schon zig mal gebaut.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...95228-rotary-singlestage-sexy-black-case.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-just-another-another-rotary-singlestage.html

oder als kaskade um temperaturen zwischen -90°C und -100°C zu erreichen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/136114-kaskade-fuer-coole-naechte.html


hier findest do ein "how to" zum bau solche einer anlage:
http://www.extremecooling.de/forum/content/112-How-to-build-a-Rotary-Singlestage

entsprechende artikel zum benötigten werkzeug und einführung in das thema gibt es hier:
http://www.extremecooling.de/forum/...-Bau-von-Kompressork-hlungen-und-K-lteanlagen
http://www.extremecooling.de/forum/...nd-Begriffserkl-rung-zum-Thema-Extremecooling


----------



## KevinB_28 (30. April 2012)

Danke Patrickclouds fuer die links!
An teurorist, zugegeben hab nicht viel ahnung davon, deshalb lass ichs auch den techniker machen, wollte bloss grob darstellen was meine idee ist.
Alles weitere wird die praxis zeigen, denn versuchen denk lohnt sich allemal, zumal ichs ja nicht in die minusgrade ziehen moechte.  
werd mir ein paar ideen und beispiele der links holen...wird leider bloss noch ein bisschen dauern bis ich alle pc-komponenten bestelle da ich noch auf den release der uebrigen grakas der gtx600er reihe warten moecht, gibts dda eigentlich schon ein datum? oder kann das noch ne weile dauern?


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Mai 2012)

wird die Praxis zeigen, wenn man die Theorie eben nicht glauben will...

Bitte unbedingt Fotos machen bevor du die Kiste sprengst


----------



## Playa (10. Mai 2012)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> mit kondenswasser hast du auch zu kämpfen, wenn du die cpu unter raumtemperatur kühlst.


 Man nehme einfach eine Flasche Bier aus dem Kühlschrank und beobachte, wie sich auf der Außenseite schöne feine Wassertröpfchen bilden ! 

Hinweis: Meins ist meist 7°C kühl !


----------



## green_Nerd (24. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gespannt  
bekommst nen abo


----------



## Zweiblum (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Kevin,

ich will auch noch mal kurz mit nen paar Kommentaren auf das Thema einsteigen.

Zitat KevinB_28:
Diese technik als eigenbau hab ich so noch nirgends gelesen oder gesehen. es ist als wuerde ich alles vom kuehlschrank so ausbauen wie es ist, anstatt der hinteren kuehlgitter den radi benutzen und per ventil und eingefuellter gasmenge die endtemperatur vom idle und last-gebrauch der cpu/gpu ausprobieren und dementsprechend mehr gas einfuellen und schlesslich die feineinstellung am ventil vornehmen was die wechselnde aussentemeratur angeht.....puhhh etwas kompliziert aber doch recht simpel.
Zitatende

Ja, hast Du mal überlegt, warum Du sowas noch nicht gesehen hast? Ganz einfach weil einige physikalische Gesetze Deine Idee zunichte machen. Wenn Du nur Gas durch die Gegend pumpst, wirst Du im Vergleich zum Kompressor-Kühlschrank fast Null Kühlleistung haben. Im Kühlschrank wird das Kältemittel komprimiert und durch die Kühlschlangen dann *kondensiert*, d.h. es liegt ein *Phasenwechsel* vor. Da, wo gekühlt werden soll, wird dann das kondensierte Kältemittel wieder *verdampft*. Die Energie, die das Kältemittel zum Verdampfen braucht, ist ein vielfaches größer als das, was Erwärmen eines Gases alleine abtransportieren könnte.

Aber gerade diese Phasenwechsel sind es, die diese Technik dann kompliziert machen. Da stehen ganz genaue Berechnungen dahinter, damit ein solches System funzt. Das lötet man nicht eben so zusammen. Alleine die Vakuumpumpe, die ich auf einem der Fotos von Patricklouds Links gesehen habe kenne ich aus dem Labor: Sowas kostet alleine schon mehrere Kiloeuro. Ich bezweifele stark, dass Dein Hobby-Monteur sowas hat  und ich bezweifele erst recht, dass Du so ein System erstmal so planen kannst, dass es nicht gewaltig rummst.

Mein Tip: *Laß die Finger weg.* Bei einer WaKü, die undicht wird, kann man ganz easy alles wegwischen. Das macht im Höchstfall nen Fleck am Boden. Wenn Dir der Kompressor mit mehreren Bar Gas-Überdruck hochgeht, bist DU ein Fleck am Boden. Komprimierte Gase sind etwas für Experten. Du müßtest mit ner Stickstoff-Bombe (200 Bar), einer Kältemittel-Flasche und auch Vakuum-Geräten arbeiten ohne Ahnung zu haben. Das ist sehr gefährlich. Mir sind die Arbeitstechniken vom Studium wenigstens einigermaßen bekannt, und ich würde das nicht anfassen, um es zuhause zu machen. Die Leute hier im Forum, die solche Single-Stages bauen, sind Experten dafür.

Bitte beachten: Ist nur gut gemeint, damit Dir nix passiert.

Übrigens: Einen Rechner in den Kühlschrank zu bauen, ist gar nicht doof. Wenn die Kühlleistung stimmt, dann hat man kein Problem mit Kondenswasser. Solange die Tür geschlossen bleibt, kommt ja auch keine Luftfeuchtigkeit ins System, die kondensieren könnte. Außerdem muß man das Kühlsystem an sich nicht erst bauen. Das ist der Grund, warum das recht oft gemacht wurde.

LG

Zweiblum


----------



## Masterchief79 (2. Juni 2012)

Zweiblum schrieb:


> Übrigens: Einen Rechner in den Kühlschrank zu bauen, ist gar nicht doof. Wenn die Kühlleistung stimmt, dann hat man kein Problem mit Kondenswasser. Solange die Tür geschlossen bleibt, kommt ja auch keine Luftfeuchtigkeit ins System, die kondensieren könnte. Außerdem muß man das Kühlsystem an sich nicht erst bauen. Das ist der Grund, warum das recht oft gemacht wurde.


 @TE: Da würd ich mal Blackbolt antippseln, der hat lange Zeit in ner Gefriertruhe gebencht und damit recht nette Ergebnisse hinbekommen. Das einzige Problem ist, dass Heatpipes irgendwann nicht mehr funktionieren, ich glaube bei so -25 bis -15°C.

@Zweiblum: Ganz interessant, das. Immerhin hab ich selbst so ein Ding neben mir stehen. Steckt doch ein bisschen mehr hinter als "Knopf an -> Kalt"  Nur beschäftigt man sich nie so recht damit, wenn mans nicht selber basteln muss.^^


----------



## horst--one (6. Juni 2012)

Hey, 
du kannst dir das ganze auch nach dem chillier Prinzip bauen. Als Verdampfer kannst du einen Plate Heat Exchanger verwenden. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger Koolance Radiator HXP-193 Plate Heat Exchanger 35203

Das ist etwas(!) Alltagstauglicher und mit mit nem großen agb im "wasser"kreislauf bekommst du auch recht Stabile temps.

Die Kühlschrank Kompressoren sind meist auch recht schwach und werden bestimmt nicht mit Proz + graka fertig. 

Da eignet sich besonders ein Verflüssigungsatz Kaelte4you - Ihr Klte-Klima Shop
Hier musst du dann nur noch den verdampfer anlöten/schrauben und befüllen.


----------



## KevinB_28 (2. August 2012)

Hi...war ne Weile weg vom Thema. Danke an alle fuer Eure Kommentare und Ratschlaege. Hab das ganze Projekt aus zeitlichen Gruenden noch nicht realisiert. Bin seit laengerem auch schon beim Ueberlegen ob ich mich vielleicht doch mit ner Wakue zufriedengeben sollte. Das System soll ja nicht zum benchen benutzt werden sondern nur um die jetzige Hardware auch noch ne ganze Weile benutzen zu koennen und wenns in Zukunft noetig wird auch per Ocing noch das Letzte rauszuquwetschen. Hab mich auch noch nicht weiter drueber schlau gemacht.

...und danke an Zweiblum dass Du das System sehr detailreich erklaert hast, seh jedoch rein theoretisch noch einen Lichtblick das komplette System eines Kuehlschranks in Kleinformat an die HW anklemmen zu koennen (denn bei Trockenluft-Modellen kondensiert nichts und selbst bei dem Billigding was in meiner Kueche steht ist auch kein See zu sehen) aber naja...waer natuerlich "cool" wenns klappt!!  Hoffe mich bald dem widmen zu koennen und werd auch ein Tagebuch fuehren damit es was zu lachen gibt wenns wirklich mal BUMMM macht!!!


----------

